
DNA Sequencing of 1000 Cannabis Strains Publicly Available in Google BigQuery - fhoffa
https://medium.com/@allenday/dna-sequencing-of-1000-cannabis-strains-publicly-available-in-google-bigquery-a33430d63998
======
Obi_Juan_Kenobi
It's still a poor-quality assembly and annotation, so not too terribly
interesting, especially without phenotype data. This is mostly relevant if
you're interested in a particular gene or gene family and want to study
diversity. Good luck if there's splicing variation, though.

